# A 4 Step 3 Cycle Video Tutorial?



## Leo (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, I was wondering that if I were to make one of these, would it actually help anyone or would it be a waste of time. I know there are people out there who just can't understand it through text and pictures (I know I had a hard time) so I want to know before I waste my time. I have already written out some notes, more like a script, on Corner Orientation, and I could make the video soon.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 28, 2008)

Leo said:


> Well, I was wondering that if I were to make one of these, would it actually help anyone or would it be a waste of time. I know there are people out there who just can't understand it through text and pictures (I know I had a hard time) so I want to know before I waste my time. I have already written out some notes, more like a script, on Corner Orientation, and I could make the video soon.



3-cycles gave me too much trouble and DNFs, too many steps :]

so in answer to your question, I [personally] wouldn't NEED it, however I'd enjoy watching it, if that counts?


----------



## hdskull (Apr 28, 2008)

I never had a hard time understanding it, but it definitely is worthwhile making one, especially for those who don't understand EO.


----------



## Leo (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking about EO earlier and I believe I have found a good way to explain it.


----------



## F.P. (Apr 28, 2008)

Just do it...I guess it will help a lot of people - maybe especially the people who aren't posting here.


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 28, 2008)

I was needing it before I actually sat down and looked seriusly at the cube and Macky's site. I think it really helps people. I was also looking for a video like that, but they weren't there.


----------



## Zeroknight (Apr 28, 2008)

YES PLEASE! I've been searching for a bilndfolded video guide, and this would help me greatly.


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 28, 2008)

i can use it to, i want to learn to blind-solve the cube. but with a video i think it can be easier to understand the basics.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 28, 2008)

I need EP.
and also CP.


----------



## Leo (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll try my best then, but it might have to wait until this weekend or next weekend, I've been assigned like..a 10 page biology paper, 2 Spanish papers, a packet on Julius Caesar, plus regular homework. >.<


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 29, 2008)

well homework should always be priority nr 1. waiting another mounth isn't very hard for me


----------



## Leo (May 11, 2008)

Both orientation videos are done and uploading as I type. I will edit this post with the links. I was kinda rough on the EO so if needed I will remake that vid.

Corner Orientation is live!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pqjd_QLfarg
Edge Orientation is live!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sipE8ADh1EM

All criticism and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## bonoan1027 (May 13, 2008)

PLEASE!
i need to improve my BLD


----------



## bonoan1027 (May 13, 2008)

are you still going to post the CP and EP parts?


----------



## hdskull (May 16, 2008)

I watched the CO one, it's pretty nice, it will help out MANY people out there. Good job.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 16, 2008)

Why do so many people struggle with CP? I started learning to do BLD 3 days ago, i did my first solve last night. I have no idea what method i use, but i do CO, CP, and then EO and EP in one step. What's that method called?

I don't find it difficult at all. Why do so many people struggle with CP?


----------



## Leo (May 16, 2008)

That would be the method I'm making a tutorial for. It's not CP that I think people having trouble with but with how pieces actually cycle. Such as how in a cycle of 3 or more, the 2nd and 3rd pieces are removed. Ex: In (abcde) it would be reduced to (ade). That's one of macky's examples. So if you had a cycle (13578) it would reduce to (178). That is at least what gave me trouble when I started blindfold solving.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 16, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Why do so many people struggle with CP?


Because there are more corners on a layer, so setups, algs, and relations of corners involve less-independent manipulation, and are harder to handle.
Also, two-cycles are nastier, and comprise more of CP-dealing than EP-dealing.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 19, 2008)

In fact, Tristan just put up a BLD tutorial:

Pt. 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSaGFAnxtjg&feature=related
Pt. 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Glofu4BRv0o
Pt. 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdrjmsld_UY


----------



## Leo (May 20, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> In fact, Tristan just put up a BLD tutorial:
> 
> Pt. 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSaGFAnxtjg&feature=related
> Pt. 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Glofu4BRv0o
> Pt. 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdrjmsld_UY



Yeah I don't see a point to continue mine...with Thrawst making videos and everybody else making them..I can't even find the dang charger for our camera, otherwise I might already have 1-2 more videos out.


----------

